# Remote Selection OTA Channels



## kepper (Nov 28, 2003)

Is it possible to select an OTA channel directly from the HR 10-250 remote? For example, if I want to see OTA channel 4-1, I select channel 4 on the remote and then use the channel up button to get to 4-1. I'm wondering if there is another key combination that will get me directly to 4-1 without using the channel up button. 

Thanks.

Kevin


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

As the fine manual says, the Advance button is used to enter the dash.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Isn't there a dash printed above/below the Advance button on the remote?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yup - sure is.


----------



## kepper (Nov 28, 2003)

stevel said:


> As the fine manual says, the Advance button is used to enter the dash.


Thanks for not saying "RTFM"...  though I actually did, and I missed it.

Kevin


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I don't usually say RTFM because I know how easy it is to miss things in them. They aren't written that well.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yeah - I found it only because I knew what I was looking for and was certain it was there. Though it is described in the section on watching live TV. Anyway, doesn't RTFM mean "Read The Fine Manual"?


----------

